# Qué te vaya bonito



## wellington faria

Qué significa esa la expresión mexicana: ¡Qué te vaya bonito!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¡Qu*e* te vaya bonito!

Bonito = bien, lindo, excelente...


----------



## wellington faria

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ¡Qu*e* te vaya bonito!
> 
> Bonito = bien, lindo, excelente...



Ok pero qué significa qué te vaya? que me vaya a dónde? a eso me refiero.


----------



## pelus

No se refiere a que vaya a un sitio , o a un lugar . 
Sino que es una expresión de deseo* :*  que lo que le ocurra/acontezca  en el tiempo que viene  ( futuro ) , sean sólo  hechos buenos , felices , excelentes , como ya se dijo .

Algunas expresiones  equivalentes serían : 

_Que tengas buena suerte .
Que sigas bien .
Que tengas lo mejor ._

Como expresión de moda , en mi país , también se dice  :_ Que te garúe finito _.

_María del Carmen ( Pelus ) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa . _


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

wellington faria said:


> Ok pero qué significa qué te vaya? que me vaya a dónde? a eso me refiero.


 
Ya te contestó pelus.

Es desearle a alguien que tenga un lindo/bonito día, semana, mes, vida.

Qué Que te vaya bonito. Ojo, sin acento.


----------



## pelus

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Ya te contestó pelus.
> 
> Es desearle a alguien que tenga un lindo/bonito día, semana, mes, vida.
> 
> Qué Que te vaya bonito. Ojo, sin acento.



Muy buena la observación del acento , que a mí se me escapó .

De paso le decimos a* wellington faria*  , que el acento sólo corresponde  , si el "que"  está  incluido en una pregunta o en una exclamación/admiración , con o sin los signos ¿? / ¡! 

_María del Carmen ( Pelus ) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa . _


----------



## wellington faria

Ah, Ahora les entendí amigos. Muchas gracias... Qué les vaya bonito!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

wellington faria said:


> ¡Que les vaya bonito!


 
Saludos.


----------



## wellington faria

jajaja... Gracias es que no tengo ese acento aquí...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¡Es que NO lleva acento!

Saludos.


----------



## wellington faria

¡Cómo no!, ¿Es una exclamación verdad?


----------



## pelus

wellington faria said:


> ¡Cómo no!, ¿Es una exclamación verdad?



Observá los acentos en la palabra "que" :

¡* Qué* lluvia tan intensa !
¿ *Qué* le pedirías , entonces ?
¡ *Qué* frío *que* hace aquí ! 
¿ *Qué* pretendía* que *hiciera ? 

Vos mismo deducirás el uso del acento en esos casos .


_María del Carmen ( Pelus ) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa . _


----------



## wellington faria

Ok muchas gracias por ayudarme.


----------



## zema

Agrego a lo que ya se ha dicho que también puede en ocasiones tener un matiz algo irónico, como en el famoso ‘_Que te vaya bonito’_ de la canción “Pa' ti no estoy”, de Rosana.
Pero creo que es similar al matiz que puede dársele a veces a  ‘_Passe bem’._

_“Passe bem_
_Se é por falta de adeus então_
_Com prazer vou lhe estender a mão_
_Pra dizer adeus e nada mais”      Almir Guineto “Passe bem”_


----------



## Carfer

wellington faria said:


> ¡Cómo no!, ¿Es una exclamación verdad?


 
Basicamente, é a expressão de um desejo. O verbo está implícito '_(Desejo) que tudo te corra bem_'. Nessa situação não leva acento.


----------

